# Tree ID App?



## Saddle Mander (May 14, 2014)

My family is hellbent on dragging me out of the 1970s. They just bought me an iPhone 5S to replace my beloved dumb phone.

I've been poking around the App Store looking for a decent Tree ID app, but all of them have gotten poor reviews.

Is there an app that you guys like and would recommend?


----------



## stltreedr (May 14, 2014)

leafsnap works some of the time. The audubon society has one that's pretty good but not free.


----------



## Saddle Mander (May 14, 2014)

"Not free" is fine. I don't mind paying for something that works.


----------



## Saddle Mander (May 15, 2014)

stltreedr said:


> leafsnap works some of the time. The audubon society has one that's pretty good but not free.



I checked out leafsnap and the Audubon Society apps, but along the way I stumbled upon the MyNature Tree Guide. I did some quick research and downloaded that one. My kids thought it was outrageous that I spent $6.99 on an app, but I think I will be VERY happy with it, so I feel like I spent a MERE 7 bucks on it.

I know I didn't go with either of your suggestions, but I appreciate you pointing me in a direction because that's how I found this one.


----------



## stltreedr (May 15, 2014)

good deal let us know how it works for you


----------



## Saddle Mander (Jun 30, 2014)

stltreedr said:


> good deal let us know how it works for you



Eh. About 35% of the time it works great. A lot of the time it gets me into the right family so I can ID the tree with a quick Google search. And 5% - 10% of the time I don't get any usable results.

Overall, I use it a lot and I'm glad that I have it. It just isn't the quick, accurate ID tool I was hoping it would be.


----------



## Marine5068 (Aug 11, 2014)

Just take a good field guide with you. I have a Peterson's Field Guide of North American Trees.


----------



## Saddle Mander (Aug 12, 2014)

Marine5068 said:


> Just take a good field guide with you. I have a Peterson's Field Guide of North American Trees.



I have one. But I don't always carry it around like my phone.


----------



## Treeguru (Dec 24, 2014)

Lord Dirr's encyclopedia is available as an app for $15 on iPhone.

Not a good field guide but a good app to have. Everything from the book is in there +pics and it's easy to navigate.


----------

